# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Alquilo o me asocio: Fundo 30 has.

## Alper

MARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 007.jpgVIAJE DEL 19 AL 28 DE JUNIO DEL 2010 042.jpgAmigos:
Alquilo ó me asocio, fundo con las siguientes cacterísticas: 
AREA: 30 Has a más.
UBICACION: Sector Nuevo Horizonte, Guadalupe, La Libertad.
Agua de riego: Por bombeo, abundante agua de rio todo el año.
Estación de bombeo motor 110 HP/ 500 m3/hora
Cultivos en la zona: Arroz, maíz, alfalfa, otros. 
Se proporcionará información a las personas realmente interesadas. 
Saludos cordiales.Temas similares: Alquilo 46 Has en Paijan, La Libertad Alquilo fundo de palta hass - huaral Alquilo terreno cañete Alquilo Terreno en Paijan Alquilo fundo de palta hass - huaral

----------


## orlandinho

buenas tardes,
tambien siembra maiz morado.... quisiera que explique detalladamente su vision de negocio.

----------


## Alper

orlandinho:
El predio actualmente se encuentra sembrado parcialmente con Alfalfa y Maralfalfa.
Recogiendo las apreciaciones de Jose Luis Canales, considero que el cultivo de Granada, seria el más adecuado.
Saludos.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Considero que el fundo es apto para el cultivo de GRANADA, si alguién está interesado, podemos coordinar una visita al predio.
Saludos.

----------


## jjporta

Buenos dias Sr. Alper: 
1) Cuanto esta alquilando por hectaria y por año ?
2) cuantas hectareas tiene en total ?
3) El terreno es apto para cultivo de maiz amarillo duro ? 
Quedo a la espera de su comentario 
Gracias.

----------


## Alper

Amigo:
El predio ya fué alquilado.Gracias por su interés.
Saludos cordiales.

----------

